# Thema Geschlossen



## Niza (30. Januar 2013)

Tachjen.

welche ist die beste Zeichentrick- oder Animationsserie für Kinder eurer Meinung nach?

Ich mache direkt eine kleine Umfrage dazu.

Ich kann aber nicht alle Serien aufzählen.


Danke im Vorraus für jede Beteiligung an der Umfrage.

Ich habe selber eine 7 Jahre alte Nichte und einen 5 Jahre alten Neffen 
und wenn ich teilweise gezwungender Maßen mitsehen muss was für komische und hohle Kinderserien es gibt dann frag ich mich, wo sind wir gelandet?

*Von welchen Serien würdet ihr abraten?*

EDIT:
Und das soll nicht Coop gegen Car sondern Coop gegen Ca*t* heißen

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: welche ist die beste Zeichentrick - oder Animationsserie für Kinder ?*

[X] Sonsitges
Wo sind die Biene Maja und Wickie und die starken Männer?


----------



## Niza (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: welche ist (sind) die beste(n) Zeichentrick - oder Animationsserie(n) für Kinder ?*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> [X] Sonsitges
> Wo sind die Biene Maja und Wickie und die starken Männer?


 
So schnell kam man eine oder mehrere Serien vergessen.

Es gibt leider 100te von Zeichentrickserien.
Zeichentrickserien.de |

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Joim (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: welche ist (sind) die beste(n) Zeichentrick - oder Animationsserie(n) für Kinder ?*

Bis auf Spongebob kenne ich die neuen nicht.  Und Family Guy, American Dad, Drawn Together ist ja bissl extrem für Kinder. 
Ein wenig Action finde ich nicht so schlimm als den Disney Mist wo irgendeine Hauptfigur stirbt oder am Ende der große Abschied in Szene gesetzt wird...  

80s ftw! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFBc9S8vzhM


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKxWl4PcBY4


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVdvpEJdAzE


----------



## Thallassa (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: welche ist (sind) die beste(n) Zeichentrick - oder Animationsserie(n) für Kinder ?*

[x] sonstiges

Pumuckl wäre meiner Ansicht nach die beste, auch wenn nur ein Teil davon animiert ist.
Pokémon spielt finde ich auch vorne mit dabei.
Ansonsten eher die Sachen von Disney aus den 80gern und 90gern. Sprich Duck Tales, Disney's Große Pause..

Nicht empfehlenswert finde ich Sachen wie Gummibärenbande (Alkoholmissbrauch, anyone?), Dragonball, Inuyasha, Spongebob oder One Piece.

Aaaaaaaaaaaber im Endeffekt kommt es drauf an, wie das Kind erzogen wurde und reagiert bzw. die Sachen verarbeitet. Die Augen von Kindern funktionieren ganz anders als unsere. Wo wir Gewalt, Mord und Totschlag sehen, sehen sie moralische Werte oder einfach keinen großen Sinn dahinter. Oder wo wir Moral sehen, sehen Kinder Langweile. Und sobald wir aus dem Alter raus sind, in dem uns so etwas tatsächlich interessiert, können wir nicht mehr subjektiv genug auf die Sache eingehen sondern sehen mehr schlechte Dinge darin. Nehmen wir mein Beispiel mit der Gummibärenbande. Sie trinken ihren komischen Saft, den sie vergöttern und der ihre Lebensgrundlage ist und denen die Böse im Plot haben wollen. Die Gummibären werden immer wieder entführt oder gefoltert oder was auch immer, aber am Ende trinken sie den Saft und schlagen ihre Feinde zu Brei. Während ich da eben Alkoholmissbrauch sowie Kartellaktivitäten darin sehe, sieht ein Kind das wohl einfach nur als unterhaltsam an und denkt sich nichts weiter dabei - demnach wird es auch nicht großartig schadhaft sein. Ich denke auch, dass man unter den richtigen Umständen auch nen 6-jährigen irgendwelche Splatter-Animes o.Ä schauen kann, wenn man es in die richtigen bahnen leitet. Ob das Kind dann das auch tatsächlich so unterhaltsam wie ein Erwachsener findet, ist eine ganz andere Geschichte.


----------



## Jor-El (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: welche ist (sind) die beste(n) Zeichentrick - oder Animationsserie(n) für Kinder ?*

Ich war immer ein Fan von den Rugrats. Die Serie lief glaub vor ca. 11 Jahren im TV. Es gibt auch drei Filme, die ich aber nicht so prall fand.
Kim Possible fand ich auch ganz witzig, neben den alten Löwenzahn Folgen.
Aktuell würde ich zu Shawn das Schaf und Wallice & Gromit tendieren.


----------



## Cuddleman (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: welche ist (sind) die beste(n) Zeichentrick - oder Animationsserie(n) für Kinder ?*

Unter den vielen die ich davon kenne, eindeutig Benjamin Blümchen, weil erheiternd, lehrreich, trotz alter Tricktechnik hübsch anzuschauen und zu 99% gewaltfrei, nach heutigen Maßstäben.


----------



## ZeroX360 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: welche ist (sind) die beste(n) Zeichentrick - oder Animationsserie(n) für Kinder ?*

Ich weiß net den Benjamin würde ich jetzt auch nicht als gut heißen.
Der weckt Winterschlaf haltende Igel auf.


----------



## KastenBier (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: welche ist (sind) die beste(n) Zeichentrick - oder Animationsserie(n) für Kinder ?*

Könnte man die Umfrage bitte als umbauen sodass ich mehrere Serien ankreuzen kann? Denn zwischen z.B. "Ducktales", "Chip und Chap" sowie "Kapt'n Balu", kann man einfach keine Entscheidung treffen. Das waren einfach Serien die noch Seele, Sinn, Verstand und Geschichte hatten und trotzdem noch gut zu unterhalten wussten.

Ansonsten fehlt auch unbedingt noch "Darkwing Duck" und "Goofy und Max" in der Liste. Mein Gott, heute Abend werden erstmal wieder die ganzen alten Serien geschaut. Ich freue mich jetzt schon wie ein kleines Kind 

Abraten würde ich von all den neuen Serien die momentan im Fernsehen laufen. Die wirken, meines Erachtens, einfach nur dumm und gewaltvoll. Mir wäre keine aktuelle Serie bekannt, die auch nur annähernd den Kultstatus erreichen könnte wie die etwas Älteren in der Umfrage.


----------



## Niza (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: welche ist (sind) die beste(n) Zeichentrick - oder Animationsserie(n) für Kinder ?*

*THEMA GESCHLOSSEN*



KastenBier schrieb:


> Könnte man die Umfrage bitte als umbauen sodass ich mehrere Serien ankreuzen kann? Denn zwischen z.B. "Ducktales", "Chip und Chap" sowie "Kapt'n Balu", kann man einfach keine Entscheidung treffen. Das waren einfach Serien die noch Seele, Sinn, Verstand und Geschichte hatten und trotzdem noch gut zu unterhalten wussten.
> 
> Ansonsten fehlt auch unbedingt noch "Darkwing Duck" und "Goofy und Max" in der Liste. Mein Gott, heute Abend werden erstmal wieder die ganzen alten Serien geschaut. Ich freue mich jetzt schon wie ein kleines Kind
> 
> Abraten würde ich von all den neuen Serien die momentan im Fernsehen laufen. Die wirken, meines Erachtens, einfach nur dumm und gewaltvoll. Mir wäre keine aktuelle Serie bekannt, die auch nur annähernd den Kultstatus erreichen könnte wie die etwas Älteren in der Umfrage.


 
Jap die alten sind immer noch die besten

Das mit der Umfrage ist ziemlich Blöd .
Da ist einiges Schiefgelaufen.

Ich bedanke mich bei allen für eure Anregungen und Antworten

Ich wollte auch erst das mehrere Möglich sind.
Aber ändern kann man das leider nicht mehr.
*
Hier ist die Überarbeitete Umfrage
Wo man auch mehrere Anklicken kann
Hier ist die Vortsetzung:*
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...nimationsserie-n-fuer-kinder-version-2-a.html
*
Bitte hier nicht mehr antworten.
Diese ist geschlossen*

Mfg:
Niza


----------

